# Configuring AVG Firewall on home network



## jbseven (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

I use AVG internet security 7.5 and am having trouble setting up internet connection sharing on it despite following the guidelines on their website.

I have one desktop in the living room that connects directly to the internet via dsl, 
and it is set to share the connection with the computer in my bedroom
(both use avg with static ip's). 
The only issue is accessing the internet from the bedroom pc. 
file sharing works with no problems.

So far ive configured avg in both computers to allow internet connection sharing over the network, 
and set 'dns server' under 'various system services' to 'allow' within the network.
If you guys are familiar with this problem id appreciate any assistance.
Thanks!


----------

